# Video of machining cleverly done



## flh801978 (21 Jan 2015)

Machining through a window presumably with a strobe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea1GzQt3c5Q


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jan 2015)

That's an excellent demo method.


----------



## bugbear (21 Jan 2015)

Here's a variation

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2PP9P- ... 9240#t=352

I'm still looking for a clear statement on (exactly) how it's done.

EDIT;
here's a patent from 2003

http://www.google.com/patents/US20050122422

BugBear


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jan 2015)

Interesting but surprising too. I would have thought it relatively simple to set the capture frequency of the digi vid cam to the rpm or a factor of that, with an adjustable time offset/delay to synchronise with the flat of the turned piece.

Also a bugbear [no pun intended] of mine is the phrase 'rate of speed' (hammer)


----------



## bugbear (21 Jan 2015)

monkeybiter":3ud0ryln said:


> Interesting but surprising too. I would have thought it relatively simple to set the capture frequency of the digi vid cam to the rpm or a factor of that, with an adjustable time offset/delay to synchronise with the flat of the turned piece.



The _extreme_ accuracy of the synchronisation over an extended period implies that this video isn't done by setting two frequencies (lathe and camera), to be the same, but by some actual explicit sync mechanism.

BugBear


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jan 2015)

Photo switching from a reflective spot on a wheel on the spindle as in spindle speed indicators.


----------



## woodfarmer (21 Jan 2015)

Just a set of "points" mounted on the chuck like the ones in cars/bikes etc.

I have to say it does make my Holbrook look old fashioned


----------



## bugbear (21 Jan 2015)

monkeybiter":35re368w said:


> Photo switching from a reflective spot on a wheel on the spindle as in spindle speed indicators.



Yeah - that'd sync 'em, assuming the camera can take the feed signal.

BugBear


----------

